# When will this doe kid?



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't believe that Pepper hasn't kidded yet. She is looking soooo ready! I am almost pulling my hair out...so I guess she will wait a little longer.  After looking at this picture...wow...she really needs a copper bolus!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They love to make us wait!

She looks fine coat wise. She may be a little bleached from the sun. (-=


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With the pic it is hard to tell, but, I know the feeling on having to wait.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Come on, Pepper! What day is she on?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, she's overdue, 151. So, she must have had a 5 day heat and I didn't see it. I had the buck in with them for a while. But, if I wrote it down, I witnessed the breeding. I have 2 I didn't see, but, I definitely saw that one.

I'll be patient for a few more days.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You know what though...my girls are going around day 148...so she's way overdue...think I'm going to have to wait 2 more weeks?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yikes! I can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you have a rear shot...so we can see her udder and pooch? She looks big, but her udder doesn't look very filled. Are you positive on due dates?
Being as big as she is...i'd guess you have multiples there for sure.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She had twins, trips, twins, so I'm expecting big twins I guess. Nothing going on "back there" lol, she's got soft ligs, but, she's been doing that for awhile, here one minute/gone the next/back again.

On the other hand my Cashmere doe (Margie) kidded with twins (buck/doe) Sunday and yesterday Maggie (I didn't have a due date on her) had a big buck kid yesterday. He was buckled over in his front legs yesterday, I gave him Bo-Se and he's better this morning. Almost normal. yeah!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's looking very deep! I bet theres 3 in there and she likely did have a second breeding if she's not showing you signs that she's ready.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The wait is torture.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I am working today and tomorrow. I come home for lunch, so I can check on her, she's ok, and then I go back for 3 hours. I hope and pray she doesn't start without me. Maybe that's why I get so freaky, I really want to be at every birth. Last time I missed 1...2nd freshener...had two out and still laboring with the 3rd when I got home. Since the first were dried I can't imagine how long she was there. Took me a few minutes to straighten it out and get it out, stillborn. I just HATE that...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, it's Friday am. and we got thru my "work week" without too much drama. Although, I had another goat kid on Tuesday...single boy...huge...he's ok now.

But, Pepper is still pregnant, lol. Her udder looked somewhat larger this morning...more "rear udder height"...she's still eating...but VERY bossy this morning. "Don't touch me...get out of my way....get away from me, you baby"...I imagine she's thinking. The hair on her back is standing straight up! She had a little "gunk" on her cha cha, but not too much.

Funny thing, that pasture has all the new babies in there, and an almost 2 year old maiden Alpaca...she seems to be GUARDING the babies! One of them was out there quite a ways (older boy) and she was herding him back to the others...when DH and I were out there playing with the babies...he picked up one of them...and Jenny came over to "check him out" she snuggled the baby and looked him right in the eye...like..."don't hurt that baby"...lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the other kids 

Wow, she she is hanging on to them.:shocked:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Pam...omgosh, Pepper is such a princess...hair all standing up...pushing her considerable weight around! 

So, we've gone thru the "ligs here, gone, back, gone again" for a few days now. I would have sworn (sorry, trying not to do that, lol), she was going a couple of days ago. Lots of white discharge, but, no. I made her sleep in the barn, I think I made her mad.  I made her sleep inside last night, but, I put Janie in with her. So, I think that worked the best. Janie is a bottle baby, so she thinks its all ok. "Whatever you want Mommy".

And, Janie is due soon now too. She's the doe that I had to lute earlier this summer. She is due the 10th if she took the first breed after the lute. So, it looks like we won't be having 50% cashmere babies, THANK YOU, Lord. But, she may wait a little while longer.

So, now I only have today and tomorrow off. So, PLEASE Pepper, kid today or tomorrow. I am now officially, pulling hair out...:GAAH:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is funny that the alpaca is guarding.

I hope everyone kids for you soon!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, Pepper kidded last evening. Triplets, all does. Now, that should make me very happy. But, remember the "buck breakout" I had? Well, these are very beautiful girls, 50% cashmere/50% nigerian. I'm so bummed!

The good news is...because there are 3 of them...they were not big kids...and Pepper is a fairly big girl. So, it wasn't hard on her. They were all lined up, perfect presentation. All done within 45 minutes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations x 3 Thank goodness there were 3 in there too! I bet that cross is just ADORABLE too!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

They are sooo cute! And, pretty friendly considering. DH says it might be fun to keep one to see how they turn out. Really funny ears...1 floppy ears, 1 airplane ears, and 1 has ears that remind me of the "nuns" head piece on "The flying Nun" (wow, I really dated myself there)! So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh congrats and 3 girls, you can't beat that .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Would love to see pics of all your babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your 3 does!


----------

